#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Happy Labors' Day Wishes to All The Workers Out There!

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


May 1st Known as International Workers' Day. Without the contribution of workers the world is incomplete that's why on this May Day we celebrate the hard work of labors.


*Wishing all the labors a Happy Labors' Day* :Smile: 


*Chill and enjoy your day with your loved ones.* :Cool: 

Labor.jpg

----------

